
A person who made pics on Twitter a thing talks learning to code - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/the-person-who-made-pics-on-twitter-a-thing-talks-learning-to-code/
======
Pete-Codes
I only joined Twitter in 2014. I find it really odd that you couldn't share
images originally. Did anyone here use Twitpic back in the day?

